# Chariot. Is it safe or not.



## amanda5858 (Aug 3, 2015)

I have heard mixed opinions on whether or not to use a chariot. I have been using one for the past 4 years, and I have never had a problem with it, I have kept all of my market does for breeding, and no one has any issue. BUT I have read where people say that it will cause goats to break in the loin. Has anyone who actually uses it ever had this happen? I have a few high dollar goats this year, and I would hate to do something that would mess them up.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I know several families that have done this successfully. I would think if you didn't do it excessively or over a long period of time there shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

What exactly is a chariot??:scratch:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Here is a good picture of what a chariot is (this isn't my photo). A lot of showman use these as a source of exercise to build up muscle in their show stock. http://www.lazyjvranch.com/sitebuilder/images/chariot111-316x234.jpg


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Oh okay. Poor goats :hammer:


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking (Apr 25, 2014)

It can. You have make to make sure they have enough cover over their top before using a chariot. If there is no cover over their top to convert into muscle no muscle will form at their loin-hip junction and it will look like they break in the loin. That is why most people suggest extensive exercise like using a chariot once they have reached a certain weight like 50 or 60 lbs and so their is a foundation of muscle and cover to work with.


----------

